# Mazzer grinders price reduction



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mazzer grinders have been reduced in price for 1 month only

All models are in stock

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Never heard of a Mazzer kold before - looks like a beast

similar size to a r120?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

size wise Kold is huge, it has a cooling fan hence the model: Kold


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Saw my first Kold 'in the wild' at Peloton recently. It is big and doesn't even look that much like the other Mazzers. Coffee was great though!


----------

